# Scalibor Flea/Tick Collar



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What are thoughts on this? This particular flea/tick preventative kills before they can bite, where as everything else kills within a certain time frame, but does allow the bite to happen, which of course can lead to lyme disease. Has anyone used this?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

What is in it?


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I haven't used it, but was looking into it.

Do you think this one would be safe to use in a 2 dog house? Lola and Harry do play wrestle and mouth each others necks pretty much everyday so I'm wondering if it would be safe to use?

I am looking at the Skudo Electronic Tick Repeller, but don't know anything about it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Harry and Lola said:


> I haven't used it, but was looking into it.
> 
> Do you think this one would be safe to use in a 2 dog house? Lola and Harry do play wrestle and mouth each others necks pretty much everyday so I'm wondering if it would be safe to use?
> 
> I am looking at the Skudo Electronic Tick Repeller, but don't know anything about it.



The vet recommended it and she knows I have multiple dogs. I will call them today and ask.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> What is in it?


Deltamethrin 4% Collar, containing deltamethrin insecticide, has been specially formulated using patented insecticide-release technology


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I called and this is what they said...mouthing the collar can cause some drooling and vomiting but they have no record of it happening and those findings are based on dogs that are 30 pounds and less. If ingested completely they are more concerned with a blockage then the poisoning.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Info:
Deltamethrin - Toxipedia 
"*Deltamethrin *is considered the most powerful and therefore *the most toxic of the pyrethroids,* up to three orders of magnitude more so than some (#EXTOXNET). Human exposure to deltamethrin can occur through inhalation, ingestion, and the dermal routes of eye and skin contact. Each of these pathways can possibly lead to acute health effects. Both the World Health Organization and the United States Environmental Protection Agency list deltamethrin as moderately hazardous, with the WHO labeling the compound as a Type II Acute Hazard (PAN). Laboratory studies on mammals confirm this characteristic: acute doses of deltamethrin have caused writhing syndromes, convulsions, and salivation in rodents (#EXTOXNET).
The acute effects of deltamethrin exposure on humans include convulsions, ataxia, dermatitis, diarrhea, tremors, and vomiting. Allergic reactions to the compound *through skin exposure* are also common among agricultural workers."
* DELTAMETHRIN TOXICITY, POISONING, INTOXICATION, ANTIDOTE, TOXICITY. Safety Summary for VETERINARY USE on Dogs, Cats, Horses, Cattle, Sheep, Goats, Swine and Poultry - PARASITIPEDIA Deltamethrin Side Effects, Adverse Drug Reactions (ADRs) and Warnings*



Do not administer deltamethrin topically (pour-ons, spraying, *spot-on*, shampoos, soaps, sprays, etc.) in case of extended *skin lesions*: this can lead to an excessive absorption through the damaged skin.
Pour-ons containing deltamethrin and other synthetic pyrethroids can be irritant for cattle. This can be particularly annoying when handling dairy cows for milking. 
In small dogs paresthesia (skin sensation of tingling, tickling, prickling) can happen at the therapeutic dose, which usually disappears in 12 to 24 hours.
*Toxic effects can be potentiated after simultaneous exposure to organophosphates or other synthetic pyrethroids.*
Deltamethrin is rarely used in spot-ons (= pipettes, squeeze-ons) for dogs: other synthetic pyrethroids are preferred (e.g. permethrin, cyphenothrin, phenothrin, etofenprox, etc.).
Unless prescribed by a veterinary doctor, never use on dogs or cats products for livestock that are not explicitly approved for such use. There is a high risk of overdosing or of adverse drug reactions due to ingredients that are not tolerated by pets or are even toxic to them.
Sustained *skin* *exposure* can cause local dermatitis (skin irritation) with pruritus (itching) and erythema (red skin).
Moms


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A teammate used the scalibor collar. He said he was still picking 5 ticks a day off of his dog in his own yard. 

I trained at his house and got ZERO ticks over the next few days. Springtime Garlic Granules. I am sold. We had just a few ticks all season and last year was bad.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> A teammate used the scalibor collar. He said he was still picking 5 ticks a day off of his dog in his own yard.
> 
> I trained at his house and got ZERO ticks over the next few days. Springtime Garlic Granules. I am sold. We had just a few ticks all season and last year was bad.


This is an interesting product, Jocoyn did you find it effective against fleas as well as ticks?

Also, I have read giving an actual garlic clove each day may protect against fleas and ticks, however some say garlic is extremely toxic to dogs and can lead to extreme poisoning.

Does anyone give their dogs garlic?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> A teammate used the scalibor collar. He said he was still picking 5 ticks a day off of his dog in his own yard.
> 
> I trained at his house and got ZERO ticks over the next few days. Springtime Garlic Granules. I am sold. We had just a few ticks all season and last year was bad.


Where do you get Springtime Garlic Granules? What's the dosage for dogs?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Harry and Lola said:


> This is an interesting product, Jocoyn did you find it effective against fleas as well as ticks?
> 
> Also, I have read giving an actual garlic clove each day may protect against fleas and ticks, however some say garlic is extremely toxic to dogs and can lead to extreme poisoning.
> 
> Does anyone give their dogs garlic?


I tried to give them garlic and the didn't care for it and I was worried about the toxicity.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Same, I use to give my dogs garlic years ago with no problem, then I read about its toxicity and stopped - I didn't have any problems but research says it is poisonous - go figure!

I found this website http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/bug-off-garlic-dogs/All-Natural-Dog-Supplements (hopefully they ship to Australia)


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Harry and Lola said:


> Also, I have read giving an actual garlic clove each day may protect against fleas and ticks, however some say garlic is extremely toxic to dogs and can lead to extreme poisoning.
> 
> Does anyone give their dogs garlic?


I have given fresh garlic for years, to help with fleas and ticks, starting the end of March until the end of November.

"Garlic is a powerful antimicrobial and antibiotic and is effective in fighting various forms of internal or external bacterial, viral, or fungal infection. Garlic stimulates immune functions in the bloodstream by increasing the activities of killer cells. It is therefore beneficial for dogs with suppressed immune systems and dogs fighting cancer. Garlic has detoxifying effects. At least six compounds contained in garlic can enhance liver function by helping the liver to eliminate toxins from the body, thereby preventing toxic accumulation. It also aides in digestion."

Safe amounts suggested per DVM:
*Small dogs ¼ to ½ clove/day
*Medium dogs a ½ to 1 clove daily
*45-70# = 1 clove or ½ clove 2 x daily
*75-90# = 1 clove 2 x daily
*over 100# = 1 ½ cloves 2 x daily
You can purchase fresh cloves of garlic at larger grocery stores that are already de-skinned, so all you have to do is put them thru a garlic press. Or, you can purchase chopped/minced garlic in a jar that is packed in water. Follow directions on jar as to how many teaspoons = 1 clove of garlic.


Article: https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/garlic-for-dogs-poison-or-medicine/ 


Moms


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

We're using the Scalibor for several years now and we'll keep on using it! Very effective, no problems with drooling or vomiting, even though they're play-biting each other (and also the collar).


----------

